# The new Iphone 3g



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;FuYkH60w4Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuYkH60w4Ns&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## JTM (Jul 28, 2009)

iPhone sucks.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2009)

JTM said:


> iPhone sucks.



YOU FAIL..go back to your l33t RZR!


----------

